# 6th grade classroom planted tank



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello! 

A while back, I posted a thread in the Swap 'n shop asking for cheap goods so I could set-up a tank in a classroom. Well, I should have guessed this, but this forum is amazing and donated ADA substrate, a CO2 regulator, Fish, shrimp, plants, a light, a canister filter, and the list goes on and on. This tank would not be possible if it weren't for such giving members.

The tank is really cloudy right now, and I need some more plants, but other than that, its coming along nicely thanks to everybody. 

*Here are some specs*:


Substrate - 9L of ADA amazonia new type ---- THANKS AZFISHKID!
Filter - SunSun [/B]---- THANKS Mordalphus, Moonshinetheslacker, and Craigthor
Light - 48w odyssea ---- THANKS Pepetj and to Bsmith for providing the bulbs
5lb co2 set-up ($250 retail plus shipping :icon_eek ---- ALL THANKS TO BETTA TAIL!

*Plants:*

Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'
Blyxa Japonica
Staurogyne repens
Persicaria hydropiperoides
Eichhornia diversifolia
Glossotigma
Narrow leaf pink chain sword
Lindernia sp. 'india'
Hygrophila sp. 'tiger'
Rotala indica

Thank you Mscichlid and Azfishkid for most the plants!

*Stocked Fish*

3 assassin snailss 
20 espeis rasbora
4 otocinclus
15 Red Cherry shrimp (but soon to be a colony!)

Thanks Msjinkndz for all the fish!

Pictures!

The Teacher next to the tank (aka my father, like his awesome beard?):









Why yes, it is just a big cloud of water right now (clearer pictures to come tomorrow):










*Here is the complete list of people who donated/contributed. Thank you so much to all the donors!*

*
Azfishkid, 
Msjinknds, 
bettatail, 
Bsmith, 
pepetj, 
duff, 
Craigthor, 
mscichlid, 
jeffvmd, 
Mordalphus, 
home grown,
Axelrodi202,
non conductive.
jkan0228
HypnoticAquatic
Speedie408
PC1
YellowDawg
Southern Oak Aquatics
 *

I 'think' I may have left some people out, but I looked. If you donated and are left out of the group, shoot me a PM and I'll make it right


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

way to forget me and my crypts..... 

Take some pics once its clear!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

cool can't wait to see it clear....wait that's your dad? I though the unibomber was in jail already?....lol...j/k...


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> cool can't wait to see it clear....wait that's your dad? I though the unibomber was in jail already?....lol...j/k...


Yup! He never actually went to jail, that was just to make the people happy :redface:



jkan0228 said:


> way to forget me and my crypts.....
> 
> Take some pics once its clear!


Going to take some pictures tomorrow. Your name has been added :icon_smil


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice Job, I was thinking of going back to sckool (school) after I saw all the ROAK's pouring into your thread, it's good to see you've got the journal started and I can't wait to see more.

Subscribed!!!!!!


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Cool thing to have in a classroom! I wish other people/teachers would do this so that other people can learn! just remember to keep all the stuff either under watch or lock and key as some people look to destroy or steal and mostly if it's worth something!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

If my dad isn't in the classroom, the room is locked, so we should be good as far as equipment safety goes.


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

sounds good as I wouldn't want the stuff that was donated to you would be stolen by some other kid or even an adult...


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

nice man cant wait to see clear pics later. is that glosso doing alright for ya?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

The glosso kinda sorta died a little. It's coming back though. I think most of it was that it went from submersed to emersed and then back to submersed. Its just a little bit confused :hihi: 

BTW, your name has been added to the list.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Glad to see you got the journal started. Keep us updated on the progress.
You have now made me decide that I have to re-do the 20g in my wifes class room (3rd grade)


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

can't wait to see how it goes!

question for you though, before you add snails, does this ada soil also suck out the hardness? If so, you may want to nix the nerites as their shells will erode


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

You know...I don't know if it does take away the hardness. I'll measure the kH and gH later. If it does, thats fine, I just wont get nerites. Thanks!

-Caton


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

p.s. i like dad's beard.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Went to the tank today, after having it in the classroom for one day, I was told that most the kids love it, and the teachers have never seen real aquatic plants before. So far it has gained some interest, one other teacher in particular likes aquariums, so maybe I can get him hooked on planted aquariums 

I took pictures today but have no way to upload them. They will be uploaded tomorrow though 

I am also looking for around 30-40 stems of a rotala. I got money that I earned from working for my neighbors, so if anybody has a redish rotala and ALOT of it, lemme know. Preferably 20 stems of a rotala and 20 stems of another type of rotala/plant that grows well and makes nice bushes.




msjinkzd said:


> p.s. i like dad's beard.


His beard is amazing. I hope I get to have a beard like his one day.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

There is a reason why I uploaded cloudy pictures where you couldn't see the scape. Oh well, prepare yourself for an ugly tank! (don't worry, I think it will look good once I get plants from Crispino Ramos, and the carpet fills out).

Here ya go!




























And this is Maria. The Tank's mascot. She stays at home though :bounce:
(notice how she is laying on yarn and has some wrapped around her paw)


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

she is adorable and its a great start!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

The tank doesn't look half bad, Caton!

I love the banner you made for your sig! How did you make it, I want one for my 75!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I should be getting plants on saturday. I unfortunately have knee surgery on friday (FYI, I am not some old fart, I am 14 years old) so Idk if I will be able to go to the school and plant the plants. They might have to spend a week in my 10g. 

-Sigh- I am going to have to be on crutches for 6 weeks. Luckily my parents will help me do water changes roud:



zachary908 said:


> The tank doesn't look half bad, Caton!
> 
> I love the banner you made for your sig! How did you make it, I want one for my 75!


I copied part of the page where I wanted my sig so it was the same color. Shoot me a PM and I can make you one.


----------



## koebwil (Jul 6, 2011)

I think it just needs to grow out. It'll turn out great I'm sure, cause it's got heart.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I am getting 35 new stems of limnophila sessiflora and rotala 'gia lai'

Hopefully that gives it a more full look.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Just got back from the hospital. I now have 6 stitches due to an unfortunate encounter with a power saw and my middle finger. I might post pictures of my finger, but it is really bloody and meaty so Idk if I want to post it :hihi:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Da Plant Man said:


> Just got back from the hospital. I now have 6 stitches due to an unfortunate encounter with a power saw and my middle finger. I might post pictures of my finger, but it is really bloody and meaty so Idk if I want to post it :hihi:


WHAT?! And you're going back to the hospital for surgery tomorrow? LOL.
Hope it heals quickly. You're going to be really beat up... haha.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> WHAT?! And you're going back to the hospital for surgery tomorrow? LOL.
> Hope it heals quickly. You're going to be really beat up... haha.


They call me Da Gimpy Plant Man.


Lol, its really hard for me to type with out my middle finger.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Man i hope you didn't lose anything, stay very afraid of power tools, I'm 51 and a big joker but I get real serious around anthing with a spining blade, etc.

The tank looks great to me and it's gotta grow in for a bit, I bet your mates are impressed with the tank.

BTW feel free to use my posts in spelling & grammar!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just wait till everything fills in! What are you dosing on this tank?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

150EH said:


> Man i hope you didn't lose anything, stay very afraid of power tools, I'm 51 and a big joker but I get real serious around anthing with a spining blade, etc.
> 
> The tank looks great to me and it's gotta grow in for a bit, I bet your mates are impressed with the tank.
> 
> BTW feel free to use my posts in spelling & grammar!


I didn't loos anything thankfully. However, I am going to be "high as the sky" tomorrow due to the surgery. (Mod's, don't read the next few lines) Between you and me...I am most likely going to be breaking rule no. 7 of the additional rules. :wink:



> 7. Do not post under the influence.






jkan0228 said:


> Just wait till everything fills in! What are you dosing on this tank?


Planning on dosing a whole lotta TLC.....:biggrin: 
Seriously though, I was planning on EI dosing, but I think that might be to complicated. I think I am going to try rootmedic's new one step product.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh, and here is my finger. (Distorted face because I don't want some creep coming on here looking at my Beautiful face showing off my middle finger.....)


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my! What did you do?!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Da Plant Man said:


> Just got back from the hospital. I now have 6 stitches due to an unfortunate encounter with a power saw and my middle finger. I might post pictures of my finger, but it is really bloody and meaty so Idk if I want to post it :hihi:


I was helping my mother with the Chicken coop door.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Chicken, you didn't post in the lounge sticky either, I put my whole family in and my dog.

It's good you got all your fingers, btw Maria is beautiful.

This isn't funny but sick, I put a photo of my daughter (she's 22) in her long sleeve PJ's sitting in front of the Christmas tree on Flickr and some nut made it one of his "favorites" so I went to his page and it was all girls in PJ's, I got so mad but the only thing I could do is make the photo "private" so only me and my family could see it. So you gotta be careful but know body's gonna get wierd with a guy and a messed up finger, just joke'n.

Too cool, I'm building one next year, I hate the way chickens get treated by Perdue/Tyson so I decided to do it after winter passes, I don't want chicks keeping warm in the house this winter but I might need advise next year.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> Oh my! What did you do?!





Da Plant Man said:


> I was helping my mother with the Chicken coop door.


Caton, he was talking about your face.
Lol, jk.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahahaha good one


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahahaha good one


Not really, but thanks. I try. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Man i haven't made jokes about people in some time...


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice setup. It's great seeing tanks setup in classrooms. If you still need plants let me know. I'll be gladly to donate some your way. I got all kinds.

This is my setup in a Kinder garden/daycare room. I wish I had a bigger classroom for a bigger tank =(. The kids and parents seem to enjoy it everyday.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

150EH said:


> Chicken, you didn't post in the lounge sticky either, I put my whole family in and my dog.
> 
> It's good you got all your fingers, btw Maria is beautiful.
> 
> ...



I did post in the lounge sticky...you just have to find it, haha. 

If you need help with chickens, lemme know. We raise like 30 or more each year for meat, plus our turkeys, goats, lambs, pheasant, ducks,....etc lol



@Azfishkid. Way to be the bully of the forum :hihi:




Now I'm off to go have surgery. Later dudes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

niptek said:


> Nice setup. It's great seeing tanks setup in classrooms. If you still need plants let me know. I'll be gladly to donate some your way. I got all kinds.
> 
> This is my setup in a Kinder garden/daycare room. I wish I had a bigger classroom for a bigger tank =(. The kids and parents seem to enjoy it everyday.




That's cool. I wish I could set up a couple tanks in different classrooms, but at least they let me put one up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

How's it hang'n today, I hope your surgery went good and you still have 5 digits on each hand, lets us know how it went but remember not to break rule #7, good luck.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I am tataly fin/ guys; no ned ta wory, nee surgury wint gweat.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Are you going to ad any driftwood or rocks for a hard scape? I might be able to donate a couple pieces of wood... not the best quality but free


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Da Plant Man said:


> I am tataly fin/ guys; no ned ta wory, nee surgury wint gweat.


THAT is some fancy typing!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

He's posting under the influence!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

150EH said:


> He's posting under the influence!


Don't worry guys, Kyle and all the mods are on their way. This guy is busted!


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm liking the progress of the tank, it is really looking good. Now all you need are the fish and that classroom will be awesome. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow, I thought I posted that normal :icon_wink




Well, I am getting the plants tomorrow. 


Question for you guys, should I add lots more blyxa and kinda turn this "semi-Iwagumi" or do Pogostemon erectus, P. Stellatus, Rotala gia lai, and limnophila sessiflora?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd say go with the stems!!!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I'd say go with the stems!!!


But that wouldn't let me put those stems in my 10g and get rid of a ton of blyxa in my 10g :hihi:


I guess since those plants are all fast growing, I'll put them in the 20g because I can get the trimmings for my 10g. (Btw, just so we are clear, I bought this with my own money, if they were donated there would be no question as to where they were going)

Oh, BTW, all the trimmings will be put in the SnS as a RAOK :thumbsup:
Unless I need supplies for the tank, then I will trade/sell so I can get that said items.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Question for you guys:

Glosso, or Hairgrass 'japan'? I just bought like 1sq foot of hairgrass for my emersed set-up, but I think I might have some leftovers I can throw in the tank. Should I throw both in and see which one wins? 

Also, I got the plants today. I don't think I am going to put the rotala in the tank since there isn't that many stems, but there is a TON of limnophila sessiflora. Like, 20 stems each 1ft long, its insane how many stems Crispino Ramos sent me.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd go with the hair grass. Too many people do Glosso IMO.

Yeah, sessliflora is a huge weed! I've got it in my tank and am considering removing it because it grows too fast for my tastes. Neat plant though! Just wish it grew slower.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I need to have plants that grow REALLY fast because I plant on having a heavy stock list and I would feel better if the plants took up a lot of the bio-load. I am going to use both. Hopefully I get a kind of 'textured' look. If not, than oh well, I suspect which ever grows quickest will take over, which I think is the hairgrass. I had a hard enough time today planting the plants I got because of my knee surgery. 

I can think of a bonus of having knee surgery though; you get to ride the little motorized carts at stores.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

I can't wait for the updates.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

green_valley said:


> I can't wait for the updates.


I can't either. :thumbsup:


In the meantime, enjoy the pictures of my finger and knee brace.

Knee brace (gotta keep this bad boy on my leg for 6 weeks): http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...61774001_1172552669_32206098_1218972241_n.jpg

My finger (WARNING! BLOODY )
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...55253838_1172552669_32206096_1969435014_n.jpg


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

So what happened to your knee? whyd you have surgery?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I had knee surgery because of a bucket handled meniscus torn on the lateral side. That's what the doc says at least.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay! So its coming time where I need to order fish. I PM'd Msjinkzd and she said she can ship me most the fish I need excluding assassain snails and bamboo shrimp. HOWEVER, there is some other groups she has said she would donate to and we both kinda asked for the fish at the same time making it more difficult. So to make it easier for her, I will be paying shipping + a little extra. This will also help her when donating to another cause next time.

I am asking anybody who has a little bit extra cash to donate so to cover shipping cost's and part of the cost of fish. 

*PM me if you want to donate and get livestock in this tank!* (I don't need much!)

-Caton


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

All livestock that I have will be FREE for this!  I am also planning to contribute to a LGBT group home/shelter/after school house and would like to be able to do both this month, if possible!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Your awesome Rachael 

I am only asking for donations so the shelter can get more funds. 

Thanks!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

We need are weekly photo update, the last photo was on the 27th of last month.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I shall update on monday.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

updates?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Aight, so I FINALLY got some driftwood from PC1 (thanks again!) after he/she kindly shipped like three pieces lol. USPS >_<. 


I am going to the tank today to plant plants I got from Speedie408 (thanks!)

I am a little worried of how bad the algae is going to be since the co2 hasn't been running yet. I had it going, but the diffuser broke :/ Luckily Antbug was kind enough to donate! I am also expecting like a freakin' jungle because I had like 50 stems of Limnophila sessiflora I put in there and that stems grows like MAD. 

Pics to come in 4 hours.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

McLatephoto, which Monday, just play'n but it would be nice!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Lol, so I went to the tank today, took some crappy cell phone pics but have no way to get them on the computer. I am going to post a RAOK for the trimming I just did. I promise, THIS SATURDAY (nov. 19) you will have pics.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Not much yet. The glosso isn't doing that well, most of it died.... However, the limnophila BOOMED. I trimmed half of it back.



















There was a hole in the wood so I wedged the anubias in it


----------



## sam22sam (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is an article on glosso that I think will help.

http://www.fish-forums.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=600

Glosso is a hard plant to grow but I have had success with it and think it is a really good foreground plant.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice Caton, it looks much more filled in and I like what you did with the Anubias, overall it looks great, that was worth the wait.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

@Sam I have never known glosso to be hard...its always been invasive for me. Thus why I thought it was odd it wasn't growing.


@150EH thanks! I hope to get it more filled in, and one the glosso takes hold and fills it, it will look better. I was considering getting some riccia for a few parts of the driftwood.

-Caton


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

That looks lovely dude. Can't wait to see how it progresses.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmmm.... I like it, but I think you could maybe use the manzanita differently. I think it would be much more affective if it was put on the substratehttp://www.plantedtank.net/forums/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=1601873. Just a thought. Keep it up K-10!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

It might look better, yes. But currently, all the teachers at the school have never seen a live aquatic plant in an aquarium, so a group of like frogbit would have been cool in their eyes. It was in the substrate, but we'll see how it grows up there. I might even move the anubias so that it grows out of water. You'd like that, wouldn't you? Its be like...a Riparium! :hihi:

Thanks jkan! I just need it to age and get some good growth on it.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

wow that looks great!! i love the plant in the middle. what is it? it kind of looks like cabomba


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Coming along nicely. How fast does limnophila grow?


----------



## FromLaredo (Dec 22, 2009)

This is great, i wish i was exposed to the natural aquarium while in school, good job


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

allaboutfish said:


> wow that looks great!! i love the plant in the middle. what is it? it kind of looks like cabomba


Limnophila sessiflora :icon_wink




green_valley said:


> Coming along nicely. How fast does limnophila grow?


Well, I can't say for sure right now, because I am waiting on a diffuser for co2 in the mail. Right now without co2, its about 1-2" a week. I have a feeling that will double with co2. Luckily, there isn't that much algae at all. 

@FromLaredo
So far i have been told that the kids stare in the tank without any fish watching the snails. I guess they like it roud:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I like the wood like that, looks like roots coming down from above. I need to build a little cash in my PP account sales were slow this week but I'll send you a pm to see if you want some Riccia when I get some shipping money.

I got a nice big piece of Manzanita from plantbrain, it took 3 weeks plus to get here and it was sitting in my garage for just a couple days, but I noticed some dirt, dust, grass clippings, etc. so I thought I would rinse it and start letting it soak up some water and there are 10 or so little tiny Mini Riccia plants growing on it, at least that's what it looks like and this wood is dry, dry, dry, and light as a feather. Riccia is a dangerous little plant and it's extremely hard to kill without chemicals.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I actually have 3 clumps of riccia coming in the mail already  Thanks though! I wasn't quite planning on it, but somebody PM'd me asking for a trade; vinegar eels for riccia.

Thanks for the offer 150EH! Oh, and I have the hardest time growing it sadly. Three times I have gotten it now, each time I leave it alone for a week and it dies. For me, its high maintenance simply because I can't keep it alive  

Plus, since the person in the trade doesn't know its for the classroom tank, I can add some to my 10g or 55g  (if it was for the classroom tank, I wouldn't use it for anything but that tank).


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

New pictures! Not liking the left or right side. I am going to replace the plants with some fast growing compact stem like sessiflora. Prolly lots of R. rotundifolia and some random other plant. 




























Cyanobacteria keeps coming back here. Good sign I need more current there...and co2.... I need a diffuser.....


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

I really like this tank... Where'd you get the limnophila? I'm having a hard time acquiring it legally.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I bought it from a guy outta state. I only found out once it shipped that it was on the noxious weed list. Oops.


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

Argh... I don't understand how it can be legal in some states but not in others, and yet you can't transport it? The least I could ask for would be some consistency! :angryfire


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

It can't be legal in some states. Thus why it is on the FEDERAL noxious weed list. I gave my trimmings to someone locally though 

Sides, I see no problem in having it as long as you dispose of it properly. I just throw it in our fire if I can't get a local.


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

Oops... I blame lack of sleep and having to spend 4 hours in the car with a senile relative who likes to talk about trees.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Trees are plants too. :confused1:


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

You don't understand... Imagine driving past the same wall of pine trees for hours upon hours, with someone saying how this stretch of pines trees was particularly beautiful _every five minutes._


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I live in Washington. The evergreen state. I hear that like every car trip.


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

I live in NH... Either way, it's annoying when they love every single identical tree and are very vocal about their passion. Oh well, at least she was happy.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

The fish are in the mail! The fish are in the mail! YAYYYYY!

*Thanks Msjinkzd!*

For those of you who like tracking other peoples packages:

USPS tracking # EO 903 608 024 US


With that RAOK fundraiser I did, there were only 3 people who participated, but we got more than enough for the coming months! I can finally order a new co2 diffuser since the old one broke, and more stems to make the tank look really good! I am also going to do a staurogyne carpet rather than glosso. 

Thanks for those who have helped!

P.S. Yellowdawg, your now on the 'list' since you donated in the fundraiser RAOK.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I updated the stocking list with what Rachael sent me. I can't wait until they get here! 

I really want to change the plants on the left and right side. So, I am going to tear out all the plants on the left side, sell them, replace them with some other plants I already have, and then buy more with the money I make. 

I was thinking Bacopa salzmannii on one side, and get a TON of rotala rotundifolia? I just need a stem that grows really fast and makes nice bushes. 

-Caton


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Just realized I could throw in most my bacopa and pogostemon erectus to fill the sides. PROBLEM SOLVED.  

I have a pair of rams coming in the mail. I wonder if I could put a pair in the tank with my current stock list?

-Caton


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Da Plant Man said:


> I updated the stocking list with what Rachael sent me. I can't wait until they get here!
> 
> I really want to change the plants on the left and right side. So, I am going to tear out all the plants on the left side, sell them, replace them with some other plants I already have, and then buy more with the money I make.
> 
> ...


Where are you getting the Bacopa salzmannii I know a couple of people who would like to have it.

The tank looks real good but your right the whole on the right needs to be filled, how bout Mayaca fluviatilis that would be a nice delicate plant with the proper size for a small tank and a good Fe indicator.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I am getting the salzmannii from my good ole' emersed tank. Got around a 100+ stems. If you know anybody who needs them, tell them to shoot me a PM, I can send them some for $1 stem. 

I am thinking I am going to just take the emersed stems of pogostemon erectus and put them in the tank. That way I don't need to buy more stems, I can use what I have 

I also have some taiwan moss coming from neoshrimp. I am going to tie it to the driftwood.

-Caton


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I got the fish! You guys will see them later today when I add them to the tank.

Thanks, Msjinknzd! Oh, and BTW, your packing job is amazing. THANKS! They are all alive and healthy.

-Caton


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Hurray!!!!!  I hope you guys enjoy them!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

We will enjoy them! A lot of kids are interested in the tank now  They are all excited about the assassin snails because they are going to 'hunt' the other snails  

Of course, they ask if there will be 'sucker-fish'. Which of course there are going to be, since you graciously gave me your last 4 

Thanks again, I am going to get pictures today.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

PICTURES!!!

Before the fish were added and me ripping out all the plants on the left side:










I made the tank an ADA tank for the price of shipping. Courtesy of AzFishKid.









Otos!









Crappy picture of AWESOME fish. They are so active. They formed a circle around the Limnophila and started swimming around it. If I didn't know any better, I'd say they were in a cult worshiping that plant 









Final FTS. Why yes, it does look a bit worse, but it'll look better and be easier to maintain in the long run.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Looks like everything settled in quickly!


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

uh this may be a stupid question.. what kind of driftwood is that?? lol


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks good, good, good, now you need a few RCS and you'll be top man on campus, not that your not top man now, well what I'm trying to say is, man that tank looks nice.


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

Kworker, that is manzanita driftwood.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Looks like Manzinita, if I spelled that right.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Mazanita 

There are currently 15 RCS in the tank. Am I the man on top now? 

I'll take more pictures tomorrow, I had to restart my camera every 5 seconds because the batteries were dead.

Give it a month, and it will be a nice lush jungle 

-Caton


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

oh wow, i know what that looks like too.. it kind of looked 'differently' coloured to me.. it must of been all those colourful Christmas lights i just put up effecting my sight!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Come on Caton, level out that substrate and get that floating mass of plant clippings out of there! 

Looks good except i think the driftwood needs to be moved over quite a bit to the right if you want to keep it in that root-like position. 

All the fish look happy and healthy. Those rasboras are cool!

It's about time you got an ADA tank. :hihi:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Those plant trimmings will be gone tomorrow, and the driftwood has already been moved  I took that right after adding the fish and everything. It still floats right now, so it drifts when I plant. I need that sweet substrate flatten-er that you have. :hihi:

-Caton


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Just got word that 'one of my fish died'  

I am headed over to the school right now to see which one, and test water parameters. I had zero everything when I added them. And that was after a month Amazonia being in the tank and dying plant material providing food for the bacteria. Idk what the problem could be...to hard of water? The Soil lowered the pH to around 6.7. 

Stay tuned, my friends.


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

Aww man that sucks... It could have just died though, I've had that plenty of times with my older danios.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Da Plant Man,

Looking really good!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

So it appears I have found the cause of the deaths. It appears as though the water at the school has excessive amounts of copper in the water. All the snails are dead/dying, the shrimp are dying. I am going to do a water-change tomorrow with water from my house. 

Everything is growing good though!

@Seattle_aquarist - Thanks!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Bummer! Sorry to hear that Caton. 
What fish did you lose?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dude that sucks! Sorry to hear about it...
What kind of livestock in general were dying?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

All the inverts are dying. And the fish that died was a rasbora 


pH was 6.4
Ammonia was 0


Can't remember the others  Pretty sure nirites were 0 also.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That sucks you lost some fish and inverts. :icon_cry:

That stinks about the copper in the water, you'll have to put an change jar by the lunch ladies cash register for the RO water fund with big heading like "Save the Fish" so you can buy 5 gallon buckets of RO, it's $0.50 per gallon at my LFS.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

eesh!  Sorry to hear it! Has this been happenign all along, or just yesterday?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Alright, so another 4 fish died and a couple shrimp. I did a 100% waterchange the day before, so could it be the water? I treated with prime this time (I normally never do, since there isn't any chlorine). I'll grab some updated pics today. The tank looks great, but the fish are dying so I would rather have them live...

Any ideas on what is causing it? The soil got a little disturbed, so could it be an ammonia spike? I need to test it today. It was 0ppm everything last night...


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Another two died last night. Any ideas? There is nothing different in the tank, why all the sudden deaths? Like half of the fish have died now with no reason. Help?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Wait, why did you do a 100% water change in the first place?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Monthly 100%. I do it to all my tanks.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Da Plant Man said:


> Monthly 100%. I do it to all my tanks.



Errr... i think that's your problem.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

How so? I always thought it would be good for clearing out the major TDS just in case it built up and excess ferts that might not be used...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Da Plant Man said:


> How so? I always thought it would be good for clearing out the major TDS just in case it built up and excess ferts that might not be used...


You're replacing all of the cycled water with un-cycled water. Water changes aren't meant to be 100%. A 50% water change every week is plenty IMO.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

But I thought there wasn't much bacteria in the water itself. Most of it is in the filter. Thats how I learned it anyways... Man such a big noob moment for me right now, lol.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

If it is once a month, its possible that the pH is being driven down (from the ferts and waste), then you are replacing all the water, shocking teh fish. Have you tested the pH/gh/kh in the tank before and after a water change? Is the water change water aged or straight from the tap?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> If it is once a month, its possible that the pH is being driven down (from the ferts and waste), then you are replacing all the water, shocking teh fish. Have you tested the pH/gh/kh in the tank before and after a water change? Is the water change water aged or straight from the tap?



That would be it, I think. The pH was around 7.0 and then went up to 8.0. Next time I'll make tea with peat before putting in the water.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Da Plant Man said:


> But I thought there wasn't much bacteria in the water itself. Most of it is in the filter. Thats how I learned it anyways... Man such a big noob moment for me right now, lol.


Major and frequent fluctuations in water chemistry can cause fish to become extremely stressed. It's like going from sea level to the top of Mt. Everest in a minute... surely it's not going to turn out too pretty. 

I wouldn't even mess with the tea/peat deal, just do 50% water changes instead of 100%... the pH is going to fluctuate every time you do a water change but it's not going to be as drastic, and the fish will be able to handle it.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> Major and frequent fluctuations in water chemistry can cause fish to become extremely stressed. It's like going from sea level to the top of Mt. Everest in a minute... surely it's not going to turn out too pretty.
> 
> I wouldn't even mess with the tea/peat deal, just do 50% water changes instead of 100%... the pH is going to fluctuate every time you do a water change but it's not going to be as drastic, and the fish will be able to handle it.


Alrighty then. Sad my mistakes kill off some fish


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

i wouldnt say anything over 50% is good unless you have something go catastrophic that needs to be adressed and then you need to use some caution still and you can also just do one one day then one next with lesser volume to not shock the system, i always like to stay around 30% give or take if there is build up of something then more, less % for things to change if your water is different from your tank.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Alright, so everything is stable again. I am going to the school right now to do a 25% waterchange and I will bring my camera and take pictures. So far, everything is doing good.

I have one question, I have annoying algae of all kinds (GSA, BBA, hair, staghorn). How do I get rid of them? I have been dosing fertalizer every other day, 3 pumps of rootmedic micro/macro. The glosso carpet is coming in nicely...Still trying to have the downoi convert back to submerge and look nice again.

Thanks!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I think 20 or 25% is more like it on a low tech with monthly or every other month on water changes, I don't dose my low tech until something starts to stress but I use more Fe than anything, maybe a couple ml every month but I keep it pretty simple.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

And yes, those are my cards that I just got attached to the tank.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I should have sent you a sticker for the tank!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I didn't realize you had C02 in that tank and will all the Homeland security rules I'm surprised they let you have a pressurized gas cylinder in the classroom because it seems like they have a crazy rule for everything.

Your fish have really nice color!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

150EH said:


> I didn't realize you had C02 in that tank and will all the Homeland security rules I'm surprised they let you have a pressurized gas cylinder in the classroom because it seems like they have a crazy rule for everything.
> 
> Your fish have really nice color!



They used to have the 5th graders all go out and use 1000psi+ of an air compressor and they would make this awesome 2 liter bottle rockets. Unfortunately, one blew up in some kids face because he was holding it while it filled and they can't do it anymore.


And @msjinknzd, I'll get a sticker from you when you ship out those IAL


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I saw your comment on Chicken's location, Catonsville. We had our club meeting at her house this past Saturday and she has 14 beatuful tanks in her house, there were so many I even checked the bathroom, but no luck.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

150EH said:


> I saw your comment on Chicken's location, Catonsville. We had our club meeting at her house this past Saturday and she has 14 beatuful tanks in her house, there were so many I even checked the bathroom, but no luck.


She has my dream house :icon_surp

You know what they say....location location....


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Tank looks awesome!!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

akdylpickles said:


> Tank looks awesome!!


Thanks! I am going to the school tomorrow to take pictures 

-Caton


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Pic of the tank after a water change so its a little cloudy and messed up. I trimmed the moss also.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

This tank has changed a little. I like where its going... A good portion of the glosso got shaded out by the pogostemon and the pogostemon kinda got shaded by the duckweed that got infested. Needless to say, I worked on it some, took out all the dead glosso, sorting the downoi which grew surprisingly well, and replaced the pogostemon stellatus, with erectus, and added some ammania gracilis. 

I am now trying to trade some plants for an inline heater, inline CO2 diffuser, and giessmann bulbs. 

Sorry if they are a bit cloudy. I moved the tank today from the school to my house in preparation for the move to California. The tank will be house in a non-profit org's office that many will see. A

All the fish are doing great. Got about 20 guppies in there from the 3 that oringinally went in. All the shrimp are gone, I think the filter at them, so I need a good intake before I try that again. The 10 redline rasboras are happy, and I have 2 remaining espeis rasbora. I would like to get more of them, but Msjinkzd was out so I had to compromise. I still really like them, almost more so. 

I am having issue's with balancing out the ferts. Maybe you guru's can help. I am doing about 2-4 bubbles per second of CO2, and 4 pumps of both rootmedic micro and macro liquid ferts. Should I up this to 6? I also don't think I am getting enough co2. Like previously said, I think an inline diffuser will help tremendously. 

Pictures!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks good to me and seems to be very clear on this end, I did have to go back to page 2 (I have 40 posts per page) to see what the wood looked like originally, it looks a bit lost now and might look better flipped over after a good cleaning to show off the color, but I think the tank looks great.

I glad to hear all the fish are doing well now and it's a shame about the Espies, they had such great color. Shrimp are pretty dumb when it comes to filter intakes, I use foam or vinyl window screen.

How much is in a single pump of RM, 5 ml?

Did you say your moving to California???If so where, when, and what about all the farm animals you care for?


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

very cool tank


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

150EH said:


> It looks good to me and seems to be very clear on this end, I did have to go back to page 2 (I have 40 posts per page) to see what the wood looked like originally, it looks a bit lost now and might look better flipped over after a good cleaning to show off the color, but I think the tank looks great.
> 
> I glad to hear all the fish are doing well now and it's a shame about the Espies, they had such great color. Shrimp are pretty dumb when it comes to filter intakes, I use foam or vinyl window screen.
> 
> ...


I think taking the driftwood out and boiling it for a few minutes is indeed in order. I've been spot dosing a little when doing water changes, when the water level drops below the wood, I squirt it directly on the BBA and just let it fizz. Works pretty good and the otos haven't minded. 

I am indeed moving to California. Fresno area. We are taking most our animals with us. We are having a vet come over this friday to clear them all for when we cross the border. 

Shrimp are stupid. When I cleaned the filter I found like 10 still alive and kicking. I think I may have killed a few before I discovered them. I don't know what a single pump of RM is. Perhaps Overstocked can chime in. 

I'm trying to source some lily pipes. I want to prep this tank for the IAPLC next year. I'm way off right now, but tanks can mature and change a lot in a year. I'm going to get rid of the crypt in there, and I think I might have to get a bunch of Alternanthera reinckii, more ludwigia sp. 'red', and who knows what else...ludwigia senegalsis?




The Trigger said:


> very cool tank


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Good luck on the move, that is going to be huge difference in climate and culture as well, but it should also be a change in available LFS's too, woot, woot!!!!

Shrimp are super hard to see when your looking down on one without any overhead light and crazy hard to pick up once they are glued to the plastic with no water in the filter.

Caton good luck on the move and take plenty of photos.


----------

